# Previous vape attempter



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Hi Guys,
I tried vaping about 2 years ago and just could not stick with it as I found there was not enough of a hit when vaping or that satisfied feeling.
I have only used Twisp products and dripped with products bought from various places.
I am no expert!!! 
Which is the best ecig I can buy to give a satisfying vaping experience.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Batfish said:


> Hi Guys,
> I tried vaping about 2 years ago and just could not stick with it as I found there was not enough of a hit when vaping or that satisfied feeling.
> I have only used Twisp products and dripped with products bought from various places.
> I am no expert!!!
> ...



Most welcome to the forum @Batfish

Sorry to hear about your first attempt at vaping. Just keep in mind that it's not easy to break a habit which you've had for so many years.

Some people can make the switch almost instantly while others have to gradually move over. If vaping can at first make you have 2 less cigarettes a day, then it is already helping you. 

Remember to just take it slowly and give yourself credit for any small milestones along the way.

In regards to the right gear for your vaping needs... I think there are 3 important questions you need to ask right off the bat.

1. What is your price range? 

2. What style device do you prefer? A pen style, a bigger cylindrical style or perhaps a box type mod.

3. Do you prefer a tight draw (like that of a cigarette) whereby you first draw the vapor into your mouth and then inhale or do you want a loose draw for a straight to the lung (hubbly bubbly) style experience. 

I hope you enjoy your stay here and I wish you all the best for your vaping journey. 

We have a great place here with very knowledgeable and super helpful members to assist you every step on the way

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

@Batfish there are two important components to vaping... Find a Juice you like and then get a hardware device that can give you a decent delivery.

There are so many device now available that will give you a decent result. Personally I would recommend you start with an iStick with a Nautilus mini atomiser on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Hi @Batfish...while there really is no "best" e-cig, there is currently many many amazing products available.

The iStick battery with an Aspire Nautilis clearomizer is a very great combination and quite affordable - Vape Club currently has a special on this bundle (choose from the drop down) @R800.

Another great combo unit is the Aspire CF Sub-Ohm + Aspire Atlantis Tank which can be had from Vapour Mountain for about R1000.

Both of these should give you a very satisfying vape, and you can read up on what their different pros/cons are.

As for liquids, get some with 18mg (for the iStick/Nautilis) or 12mg (for the Aspire Atlantis) - it will help with that "kick" you are looking for 

Good luck, and ask if you have any further questions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

free3dom said:


> The iStick battery with an Aspire Nautilis clearomizer is a very great combination and quite affordable - Vape Club currently has a special on this bundle (choose from the drop down) @R800.
> 
> Another great combo unit is the Aspire CF Sub-Ohm + Aspire Atlantis Tank which can be had from Vapour Mountain for about R1000.



100% on the iStick Combo... but the other option is not for a newbie at all...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% on the iStick Combo... but the other option is not for a newbie at all...



Paired with the CF Mod battery it's safe, and it might just be the right option for somebody who requires a bit "more" to get off the ciggies. 

But you are of course right Rob, I should have put a disclaimer there.

So @Batfish, if you do consider the CF Sub + Atlantis combo, just read the various threads dealing with them on here so you understand what it is all about, and what to expect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/14)

+1 on the iStick and Mini Aspire Nautilus with BVC coils combination. And yes, good juices are a must. Try some from www.vapourmountain.co.za, they also stock the iStick and mAN, but not at the same price as mentioned above. For VM's juice credentials, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/and-the-winners-are.7361/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/12/14)

Hi @Batfish & welcome.

I can definitely agree that the iStick & Aspire Mini Nautilus is a good combo, and most people here that use them would recommend them.
Being female, you might be put off by the 'box shape' of the iStick. If so, the Vision Spinner II, Innokin CLK 1280 and the Eleaf D16 are all round e-Go style batteries, slightly bigger than the Twisp kit but a bit more discreet and not as big / unwieldy as some of the other round Mods or batteries.

I'm not sure where you are located, but if you at all are able to do so, the best is likely to visit one of the vendor shops to have a look for yourself. That way you can immediately decide if a device feels right or not. Who knows, you might just end up buying the most badd-@ss mod or even an e-pipe while we try and recommend the most practical or most dainty looking starter kits.

The Mini Nautilus tank definitely gives some of the best flavor and also has a Stainless Steel and Hollow Sleeve that helps to protects the glass against nosy or clumsy pets, friends and selves.

For juices, I went to Vape King as they have an array of flavours available to sample on the spot. If there is someone in your area that has a facility like that, go and test a few as the kit is only a small part of the vaping experience. The juice you use is definitely going to be the deciding factor on whether you will carry on vaping or not. Don't worry about smoking while vaping, a lot of people are dual users and decide to drop the tobacco only after months of vaping.

If you seriously contemplate a second attempt, good luck with that and by all means use the forum as your support group - the vapers here are a crazy bunch of very helpful people. All of the vendors listed in the forum Vendor Section are also super helpful and usually bend over backwards to assist this community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hi @Batfish & welcome.
> 
> I can definitely agree that the iStick & Aspire Mini Nautilus is a good combo, and most people here that use them would recommend them.
> Being female, you might be put off by the 'box shape' of the iStick. If so, the Vision Spinner II, Innokin CLK 1280 and the Eleaf D16 are all round e-Go style batteries, slightly bigger than the Twisp kit but a bit more discreet and not as big / unwieldy as some of the other round Mods or batteries.
> ...


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Thank you so much Kuhlkatz for you reply, I will definately have a look at the ones mentioned. I of course would like dainty looking one but I feel I may not be doing myself any favours and may just give up trying again, if they do not have the satisfying hit of the larger models.
There is a store in one of our big shopping centres and will drop in for further advice, and of course to the forum.


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% on the iStick Combo... but the other option is not for a newbie at all...


Hi Rob, the second option sounds really scary for me being a newbie, I have tried the first Twisp one marketed by them and a bout a year or two ago got the Twisp EgoT, I think it is called. A bit bulky, but if that is what it takes, then I should give the larger ones a bash! I would mostly vape at home, at work (work for my husband) and with family, so they will not mind me sucking on a box as long as I give up the analogues, see I am starting to use the lingo!!
I still have yhe EgoT but have lost the charger and have not used for so many years I am scared to light it up in case it explodes or needs a clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Batfish
> 
> Sorry to hear about your first attempt at vaping. Just keep in mind that it's not easy to break a habit which you've had for so many years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Hi Yian


Yiannaki said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Batfish
> 
> Sorry to hear about your first attempt at vaping. Just keep in mind that it's not easy to break a habit which you've had for so many years.
> 
> ...



[


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

Hi, please excuse me if I make some mistakes when replying to these threads, still a newbie at this as well!
R800.00 sounds ok.
I think I would prefer a cigarette or pen shaped ecig but really I think I need to get one that will give me the best vaping experience, not the prettiest!
I did not enjoy theTwisp EgoT where you had to do a double draw before you got the hit.
Thanks so much for the help and I will persevere this time because I really must do this!!
Going away for a couple of days to CT so will visit the Vape Shop when I get back and have a good look.


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

If you are going to be in Cape Town you could swing by Vape Mob they should be able to help you out, and you could test the devices in store to make sure that they work for you.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (13/12/14)

I have to say that vaping is a life style. Just like gym it cosumes ur liife taking the good for the bad: do the recearch yourself. Talk about sub ohm coils and wicks......it is a right of passage that only you can allow. The hardest question you must ask youself is do you want to leave. Cigarettes
?


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

free3dom said:


> If you are going to be in Cape Town you could swing by Vape Mob they should be able to help you out, and you could test the devices in store to make sure that they work for you.




Thank you so much I will do, how do you test them? Actually physically vape with one?


----------



## Batfish (13/12/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I have to say that vaping is a life style. Just like gym it cosumes ur liife taking the good for the bad: do the recearch yourself. Talk about sub ohm coils and wicks......it is a right of passage that only you can allow. The hardest question you must ask youself is do you want to leave. Cigarettes
> ?



Yes, yes, please, sick at the moment so good time to start!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Batfish said:


> Thank you so much I will do, how do you test them? Actually physically vape with one?



Yes, you'll find that most of the vendors are exceptionally helpful (and friendly) and they will let you test the devices and liquids in store 

This really is the best way to be sure that what you get delivers what you need 

@RevnLucky7 and @Nimbus_Cloud are the Vape Mob representatives here on the forum, you could also PM them before hand if you want some more info directly from the vapers mouth 

(Click the names and then *Start a conversation* in the window that pops up).


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

Batfish said:


> Hi Guys,
> I tried vaping about 2 years ago and just could not stick with it as I found there was not enough of a hit when vaping or that satisfied feeling.
> I have only used Twisp products and dripped with products bought from various places.
> I am no expert!!!
> ...



Hi @Batfish 
Welcome to the forum and from the outset let me tell you that you have come to the right place for vaping in SA 

My mom also started on Twisp (so did I) and we both found it was good but not satifying enough. Since then, several months and quite a bit of gear later, we both are on the Reo. And we are happy. I am off cigs completely while she has cut down from about 40 a day to about 10 a day. She is doing well and her smoking is reducing all the time. 

The Reo is quite a special device. For me (and my mom) it gives the best flavour and throat hit when set up properly. But the Nautilus Mini with the BVC coils that others recommended is also a great device with super flavour. Far better than the Twisp Clearo in my view. 

Some people above mentioned the point about finding the right juices. This is vital. Without a juice that you LOVE, vaping requires lots of dedication and its unlikely you will take to it. I saw this with my mom. She didnt take well to vaping until she found a few special juices. She likes tobaccoes and coffee vapes. After much trial and error over a few months, we found her a few juices that she loves and now its plain sailing. She loves Witchers Brew Blackbird, which is a premium tobacco juice now sold by VapeMob in Cape Town. She also loves a coffee mix of Vapeking's coffee mixed with Vapour Mountain's coffee. There are a few others too, which she vapes from time to time. To be fair, she had the advantage of trying the juices i bought and didnt have to do all the online purchasing and scouting herself. But it has and continues to be a lot of fun for both of us. 

Taste is so subjective that you will need to experiment with the juices and give it a chance. It may cost a bit, but believe me its worth it when you find a few that you really like. 

All the best for your journey and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batfish (15/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Batfish
> Welcome to the forum and from the outset let me tell you that you have come to the right place for vaping in SA
> 
> My mom also started on Twisp (so did I) and we both found it was good but not satifying enough. Since then, several months and quite a bit of gear later, we both are on the Reo. And we are happy. I am off cigs completely while she has cut down from about 40 a day to about 10 a day. She is doing well and her smoking is reducing all the time.
> ...


Thanks so Much for the encouragement and the vaping history, it helps to learn from other peoples experiences. I would love to go and speak to VapeMob while I am here in CT but feel like such a chop(durban expression)walking in with pretty bad brochitis and asking to use their devices. I could not so will .wait until this is over and then go in to one of our local Vape shops in Durban when I am over this. I could perhaps order from VapeMob as well.
Thanks again for your advice and time. I will definately try your auggestions first, especially the juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batfish (15/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Yes, you'll find that most of the vendors are exceptionally helpful (and friendly) and they will let you test the devices and liquids in store
> 
> This really is the best way to be sure that what you get delivers what you need
> 
> ...


Thanks free3dom will do,as soon as I get back to Durban and thanks for the info re getting hold of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

